# First 25 hours of my C35



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

Status Report 
I completed my first 25 hours of work on my Mahindra C35.
I don't baby tools I bought my C35 to work. So far I am please performance, fuel comsuption, and strength. And I do work the Heck out of it. 

The one thing that at don't like is the PTO lever and throw. This is because I have a Jeep '55 CJ5 with a PTO when I throw the PTO level into gear it CLICKs and I knew it's engaged. 

I know its a lame gripe; it is the only thing I found that has bothered me. Maybe I should have never had a Jeep with a PTO. 
Regards Wingnut


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Judging by your avatar, you really have worked it hard!  Just kidding. I've gotten up close to some Mahindras, looks like they are well built. Enjoy your new machine. :thumbsup:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Good news Wingnut. Keep us posted. I have been curious about the Mahindras. Any pictures?


----------

